# OS Maps



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have many of you still got copies of the OS maps that you used before the onslaught of the SatNav revolution.
Why have they not put them into a modern format to be used on computers etc. Or have I been looking in the wrong place.

cabby


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I've still got a load of OS maps from years ago and still use them at times.
I have always enjoyed maps and could spend hours going over them, rather like other people might enjoy reading a book.

However for driving the sat-nag has rather taken over particularly as the current navigator doesn't do maps.

OS do have lots of digital mapping available that can be downloaded. Have a look here:- https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/shop/os-maps-online.html

Richard.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Try <walkhighlands.co.uk>


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I still use and regularly buy OS maps as I like hard copies to act as fail safes if my GPS stops working in the mountains. 

It's not cheap, but I've got the whole of the UK electronically on Memory Map at 1:25000 and 1:50000 for walking, which is great for planning walks, with elevation and "fly through".

I guess I just like maps


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

safariboy said:


> Try <walkhighlands.co.uk>


+1 :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I love Ordnance Survey maps because they teach us so much about our surroundings. I never destroy old ones and still have some old 1" to the mile owned by my late father in law.

Wherever I travel in the world I buy the best paper map I can (sometimes even from that countries Survey Department) and it gives me fun to compare where I went in the past with that shown on GoogleMaps today.

I assume that my current electronic device one day might fail, and I know I'll always get home using that bit of paper.

To answer your question, if you use * www.streetmap.co.uk/* it's easy to navigate around the screen, centring the Ordnance Survey map (to the scale of your choice) to wherever you choose. Great for short walk footpaths. This screenshot of somewhere in East Sussex illustrates.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

OS Mapping by the Hug


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd never heard of "OS mapping by the Hug" before. It seems easy enough to use and I love the way it shows the running OS Grid reference in live time. Thanks for the info.

It does seem to strip off some of the smaller details shown on a normal 1/50,000 OS map, and it doesn't zoom to 1/25,000 so it could be more challenging for walkers.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

Have a look at https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/ its free to register and its as up to date as you'll get for OS mapping. I think its free to "read" the maps but you have to pay an annual fee if you want to print unlimited A4 copies. It has 1:50 and 1:25 mapping and zooms between the two.
My desert island book would be the old series 1" to the mile (1:63,000) sheet 90 "the Yorkshire Dales" preferably cloth backed, I spent hours and hours pouring over that map as a youth!


----------

